# RMC uniform pin



## tumbling_dice (8 Nov 2008)

In the interactive RMC section of the CF recruiting website, they show the RMC uniforms including all three DEUs.  On all the DEUs (called service dress on the site), they have a silver shield with a red strip down the center on the right breast pocket, and I can't figure out what it is.  Anyone know?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Nov 2008)

Its the CMP badge.


----------

